# Adobe Reader for Windows 7 64bit



## RobR (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone found out how to run adobe reader on windows 7 64bit?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Try Foxit

http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/index.php

.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Some people might actually _want_ to use the software they're asking for help with.

Adobe Reader works just fine on Windows 7 64-bit. Can you describe the problem your having in more detail?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> Some people might actually _want_ to use the software they're asking for help with.
> 
> Adobe Reader works just fine on Windows 7 64-bit. Can you describe the problem your having in more detail?


Why don't you let the OP decide that?
Or are you the decider on these forums, geez!

.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Adobe's vulnerabilities are well known and are predicted to get worse.
"Adobe Systems took its share of security hits in 2009. It changed its update schedule and took steps to improve application development, but still ended the year with a prediction from McAfee that the number of attacks against Adobe products would surpass those against Microsoft Office. "
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/Adobe-Eyes-Security-in-2010-as-Attackers-Circle-447781/

Foxit is a wise choice for the moment.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

But it can be somewhat important to people like the poster and someone like my dad.
He always uses Adobe Reader and dosent even takes a glance at Foxit Reader.
BTW,Foxit is the best lightweight solution at this time .
RobR,
Have you downloaded the x64 version for adobe reader?
It will auto detect the correct version of windows.
http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What 64-bit version are you talking about, antech? I don't see a version on Adobe's site, and I certainly didn't install one.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

See this thread on Adobes site:
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/429900


----------



## RobR (Apr 22, 2010)

I just can`t find a version to download! for my windows 7 64bit system. When i go to adobe.com and there is one there that saids 64bitversion but when i try to install i get a compatibility error?

thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

As far as I know there is no 64 bit version. I am using version 9.3.1 on my Windows 7 64 bit machine.

Can you post a link to the site where you are trying to download this 64 bit version?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

When you download and install Foxit, your troubles will be over.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There is no 64-bit version of Adobe Reader. antech just linked to a discussion about what version to install on a 64-bit operating system, and the main download page detects your version of Windows and offers the appropriate version which is the same for both a 32-bit and 64-bit version of Windows.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The favourable comments regarding Foxit are true. It is slicker, by far. Ditto applies to the full version, against the Adobe full version.. But the OP asked a question. Perhaps mumbodog's post was not the appliceable answer?
I am running Adobe reader (9.1.0) on the 64BIt windows 7 (Ultimate) I have not experienced any problems


----------



## MaksiSanctum (May 19, 2010)

We had nothing but crashes from Adobe Reader 9.1-3 on Windows 7 Pro 64 bit.

After much troubleshooting, the best solution we found was to download and install Adobe 8.2 which works flawlessly. It is the fully patched version of version 8 so security is not a big problem.
The issue is to download version 8.2, you have to tell the current Adobe downloader that your OS is Windows 2003. If you do, it gives you the option of downloading Reader 9.3 OR 8.2. 

Installed 8.2 and everything works.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have been running version 9 since I installed Windows 7 64 bit. I have upgraded through all releases and now at 9.3.2 and still no issues.


----------



## MaksiSanctum (May 19, 2010)

Yes, there does not yet seem to be any rhyme or reason. I have another Windows 7 Pro 64 bit system with an Intel Duo Core 2 and 4 GB ram that has run Adobe Reader 9.1-3 just fine. 

The difference in the two systems is the one where it doesn't work has 8 GB of ram and an i7 core processor though I'm not sure either of those is the issue.

In any case installing Read 8.2 solves the issue for now.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Thought This* Thread* DIED!


----------



## AssassinX (May 20, 2010)

See this topic
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?platform=windows&product=1

and this one
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...ss & Home Office&sc=Word Processing&os=64-bit


----------

